# n00b question: Where to ground XM5-VW02 in A4 Jetta?



## VT_hawkeye (Mar 21, 2009)

Just picked up a used PIE XM5-VW02 module for my '03 Jetta TDI, and since I didn't get a manual or other paperwork with it, what I can't figure out is: where inside the radio cage can I ground it? Is it OK to ground to the HU metal chassis, or do I have to find car chassis metal to stick it to?
Thanks in advance.


----------

